# Amsoil Ea Air Filter



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Great stuff, how much? What's your mileage?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The filter is around 50 dollars. I doubt it increases mileage, and if anything it would decrease it. My mileage is junk with all the messing around I do. When I've tested going around the block I manage to average 47 to 50, but that's only going between 50 and 65 mph. Interstate at 83 mph is about 42 to 33 mpg depending on conditions. 


I may look into to increasing those numbers through tweaking, but the Cruze doesn't have to worry about towing so all of its timing is made for max economy. Hard to say if more can be pushed out of it, but then again I haven't really experimented with it.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Overall, are you happy with the intake system? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

About the only reason you'd get it is for the noise. Asking for anything else is just being naive.

I was thinking about turnimg the idle down to 700, but it's pretty much unknown territory to the vehicle if you force it to run at 700. Plus at some point there will be electrical problems, but I have no doubt the engine will perform just fine at 700.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> About the only reason you'd get it is for the noise. Asking for anything else is just being naive.
> 
> I was thinking about turnimg the idle down to 700, but it's pretty much unknown territory to the vehicle if you force it to run at 700. Plus at some point there will be electrical problems, but I have no doubt the engine will perform just fine at 700.


I would love to be able to tweak my tune to squeeze some more mileage out of it. The 700 rpm idle would be nice. With my very limited idle time, I wouldn't worry about the electrical system on mine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So when I called for 700 rpm idle, it didn't happen. There is a brick wall at 800 rpm which I don't quite understand.... So I guess 800 rpm is all I get (a whopping 25 rpm lower), still it does definitely sound lower.

Also finally played with making a mileage tune... Well... I've been wanting to do it for awhile, but just haven't found a good approach to get more mileage out of the Cruze. I believe I finally found a good approach, and the results are extremely promising thus far. It's an insanely intricate tune, so I won't be sharing the details (its all possible by my cax though, which I do share). You can also really hear the difference when accelerating around 1200 to 2400 rpm in 5th gear, it's a much lower tone growl since its burning more efficiently. It's also much quieter when driving, and uses less boost (indirect result).


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Did you have any issues with check engine lights with that intake? I bought that same k&n intake from a friend who has a diesel Cruze. He sold it because it randomly would throw lean codes. Since I've put it on mine, it throws the same exact lean code completely at random.

Neither of the cars had a tuner. I'm guessing a tuner would probably fix the issue but I'm not sure.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I've never had that problem. It 'should' work just fine if it uses the stock MAF housing. Unplug the battery for a good hour, that helps. Could also get a reflash by the dealer, I know they really messed with that stuff with the newer version...


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

From what I looked up the filter wont work for the AEM kit  Completely different idle noise between the intakes esp with that filter. I like the little hiss i'd like to hear what the difference is on acceleration. I thought about gettin k&n with that filter but it was hard enough to get my kit to CA and i'd have to spend some $$ to get another kit and filter :grin:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The filter will fit fine on the AEM. If you think it's worth it.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

More videos please! Also the guys with deletes should post some.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Here's the k&n intake. Hard to hear the whistle in the video but the bypass valve is pretty audible. Sounds really good in person. You can hear a lot of the hiss when driving around.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Here's just a little power brake


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh god that flutter thats not bypass valve. These things need some sorta BOV, but would probably need to have some electronics else it would throw off the VGT turbo...


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Oh god that flutter thats not bypass valve. These things need some sorta BOV, but would probably need to have some electronics else it would throw off the VGT turbo...


I guess the better term for it is a recirculation valve. A recirc valve and a blowoff valve do the same thing, release excess boost pressure from the system. The only difference is that the recirc valve recirculates it back into the intake tube and a blowoff valve vents it to the atmosphere. It is due to the placement of the MAF sensor that determines whether you can use a recirc or blowoff valve. Maf before valve gets a recirc valve. Maf after valve can use a bov. To use a bov on a CTD would require a complete redesign of the intake/charge pipe system.

Regardless, the "flutter" is always there, you just can't hear it with the stock intake system. I only ever hear it when going from about 50% throttle to no throttle instantly. Probably isn't enough pressure to keep the valve open fully and it kind of "bounces". Going from wot to no throttle, I never hear it. Just makes a whoosh noise.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Alright, point to me this bypass valve of yours.

Far as I know it's just a direct line to the turbo, inter cooler, then the intake manifold. There is no bypass or recirculating valve. But I've been known to be completely wrong before, and maybe I'm blind.


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Snipe, you don't hear your wheel surge very very faintly when driving in town? Could be induction noise i'm imagining when it upshifts and lugs the first second. As for not being able to hear the flutter with the stock intake, no you cannot if you're not trying to make excessive boost. I forced it with the stock intake and its suuuuuuuuuper quiet. I would also like to see much much more videos of us with deletes, i'm very tempted to join the crew but price is steep for having to switch tunes first of all and yada yada.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm deleted with a K&N and sounds the same as Justin13703.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

verstohlen said:


> Snipe, you don't hear your wheel surge very very faintly when driving in town? Could be induction noise i'm imagining when it upshifts and lugs the first second. As for not being able to hear the flutter with the stock intake, no you cannot if you're not trying to make excessive boost. I forced it with the stock intake and its suuuuuuuuuper quiet. I would also like to see much much more videos of us with deletes, i'm very tempted to join the crew but price is steep for having to switch tunes first of all and yada yada.


No I get it more often than not. Usually not when you go wide open throttle, but letting off at 30 to 50% throttle is where it really shows up like Justin said. 

As for deleting. Dooo it. Currently it's either me or Fleece if you want a delete. Maybe others once they pick up with my program, but I don't do fabrication so that's kind of a let down. Not really sure what Fleece really does, I'm not in cahoots with them like people keep thinking. Most of my stuff is still pretty early experimental, but they drive so that's something. Had one oh **** moment today but got it figured out. Again I don't know if I'm better or worse than them, but hey, it's an alternative.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Alright, point to me this bypass valve of yours.
> 
> Far as I know it's just a direct line to the turbo, inter cooler, then the intake manifold. There is no bypass or recirculating valve. But I've been known to be completely wrong before, and maybe I'm blind.


I was pretty certain that the piece that snaps into the intake tube just before the turbo was the recirc valve and the tube coming to it comes from the intake manifold. I'll have to take a better look at it to tell for sure.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

justin13703 said:


> I was pretty certain that the piece that snaps into the intake tube just before the turbo was the recirc valve and the tube coming to it comes from the intake manifold. I'll have to take a better look at it to tell for sure.



That's the PCV stuff.

So confusion aside then, there is no recirculation valve. That sound is compressor surge. Is it bad??? Well.. You'd think you'd hear about a failure by now.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> That's the PCV stuff.
> 
> So confusion aside then, there is no recirculation valve. That sound is compressor surge. Is it bad??? Well.. You'd think you'd hear about a failure by now.


For some reason I feel like this valve does play a part in venting excess pressure when the throttle is released. I'll have to research it a little more. It just seems strange to me that a car would come from the factory making 20+ psi of boost with no way to release it other than cramming it back through the turbo. 

On another note. This got me thinking about something I saw when I installed the k&n intake. In the factory filter box, near the bottom there is a plastic tube that gets pulled off when you remove the filter box. There is nowhere to re-install this tube on the k&n intake and the instructions don't mention anything about it. What is this tube? At first I just assumed it was some sort of drain that just ran to the bottom of the car but the more I think about it, it makes me think that it may be causing the random lean codes I get if it is supposed to be plugged up or something. So what gets done with this tube? Just unplugged and left down there? Does it get plugged off? Does it get connected somewhere else?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> For some reason I feel like this valve does play a part in venting excess pressure when the throttle is released. I'll have to research it a little more. It just seems strange to me that a car would come from the factory making 20+ psi of boost with no way to release it other than cramming it back through the turbo.
> 
> On another note. This got me thinking about something I saw when I installed the k&n intake. In the factory filter box, near the bottom there is a plastic tube that gets pulled off when you remove the filter box. There is nowhere to re-install this tube on the k&n intake and the instructions don't mention anything about it. What is this tube? At first I just assumed it was some sort of drain that just ran to the bottom of the car but the more I think about it, it makes me think that it may be causing the random lean codes I get if it is supposed to be plugged up or something. So what gets done with this tube? Just unplugged and left down there? Does it get plugged off? Does it get connected somewhere else?


There is no blow-off valve. The hose that hooks to the air inlet pipe before the turbo routes back to the pcv system. 

The diesel has a throttle valve (butterfly) in the throttle body but it does not operate like a gas car. Unlike a gas car, when you let off the throttle on the diesel the computer cuts fuel to the engine to limit engine speed. The throttle valve doesn't slam shut like on a gas car. There is no big surge in boost pressure on decel so no need for the blow-off valve. Under certain conditions, there is some "compressor stall" heard, however this is not under full boost-to-full decel conditions. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> There is no blow-off valve. The hose that hooks to the air inlet pipe before the turbo routes back to the pcv system.
> 
> The diesel has a throttle valve (butterfly) in the throttle body but it does not operate like a gas car. Unlike a gas car, when you let off the throttle on the diesel the computer cuts fuel to the engine to limit engine speed. The throttle valve doesn't slam shut like on a gas car. There is no big surge in boost pressure on decel so no need for the blow-off valve. Under certain conditions, there is some "compressor stall" heard, however this is not under full boost-to-full decel conditions.
> 
> ...


The small hose on the air filter box doesn't hook to anything at the other end on the factory air box. Mine just runs down to the radiator core support area. It is before the Mass Air Flow Sensor so it shouldn't be needed on the K&N kit. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

BradHerr said:


> There is no blow-off valve. The hose that hooks to the air inlet pipe before the turbo routes back to the pcv system.
> 
> The diesel has a throttle valve (butterfly) in the throttle body but it does not operate like a gas car. Unlike a gas car, when you let off the throttle on the diesel the computer cuts fuel to the engine to limit engine speed. The throttle valve doesn't slam shut like on a gas car. There is no big surge in boost pressure on decel so no need for the blow-off valve. Under certain conditions, there is some "compressor stall" heard, however this is not under full boost-to-full decel conditions.
> 
> ...


Well that makes sense then if the butterfly works differently. I know most diesels have no throttle body so it just blows the extra boost through the engine. I guess that even with a throttle body on the CTD it still lets it do this. Interesting.

Now I'm curious about what determines when the throttle blade opens and closes.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

BradHerr said:


> The small hose on the air filter box doesn't hook to anything at the other end on the factory air box. Mine just runs down to the radiator core support area. It is before the Mass Air Flow Sensor so it shouldn't be needed on the K&N kit.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ok cool that's what I originally thought. It must have just been a drain for if any liquid built up in the stock filter box somehow.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Ok cool that's what I originally thought. It must have just been a drain for if any liquid built up in the stock filter box somehow.


Looking at how the box is made and where the "drain" hooks in to it, I don't understand how it operates as a drain. I couldn't see the need/reason for it. There are baffles around the opening in the bottom of the filter housing that would require the water to get pretty high in the box before the drain would work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Ok cool that's what I originally thought. It must have just been a drain for if any liquid built up in the stock filter box somehow.


Looking at how the box is made and where the "drain" hooks in to it, I don't understand how it operates as a drain. I couldn't see the need/reason for it. There are baffles around the opening in the bottom of the filter housing that would require the water to get pretty high in the box before the drain would work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah who knows. That was just the only thing that came to my mind when I saw it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey no one said they were smart.

It just ends as a little rubber nozzle.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Kind of looks like one of those rubber valves they put on the intake boxes of diesel tractors ad older diesel trucks. Not exactly sure what they're called lol


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Well that makes sense then if the butterfly works differently. I know most diesels have no throttle body so it just blows the extra boost through the engine. I guess that even with a throttle body on the CTD it still lets it do this. Interesting.
> 
> Now I'm curious about what determines when the throttle blade opens and closes.


The throttle valve closes during EGR operation. If there is a positive pressure in the intake manifold when the EGR valve opens, exhaust gasses will be pushed back into the exhaust instead of being pulled into the intake. 

Part of the delete tune is to disconnect the throttle body to force the throttle valve to stay open all the time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> Yeah who knows. That was just the only thing that came to my mind when I saw it.


I wasn't trying to disagree and say it wasn't a drain. I believe it is supposed to be some sort of drain. I just don't understand their design. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

My butterfly is unplugged lol


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I've never actually seen that valve do anything than just sit there 100% open. Or GM goofed up on the PID. It may do something in regens....


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So regardless of what weird voodoo magic the PCV valve might do (which is nothing cause there are people who run without a PCV and it still makes this noise)...

Definitely compressor surge.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> So regardless of what weird voodoo magic the PCV valve might do (which is nothing cause there are people who run without a PCV and it still makes this noise)...
> 
> Definitely compressor surge.


Under those same conditions as your video is the only time I get the compressor stall/surge. I've never heard it while driving. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

